# Race Valeting Vs Brand New Ferrari F430 F1 Black



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

This has been on the cards now for a couple of months, I also look after the owners TTS and the Ferrari has now been put on a month maintenance and the TTS on a Bi-monthly :thumb:

The car was the last F430 to be sold by the hampshires dealer and was bought with 16 miles on the clock as the showroom car, as this was my first Ferrari I was expecting it to be pretty well prepped due to the prestige and price of the cars but how wrong was I.

This was the car on arrival:






















































































































The car wasn't firthly but did have a bit of grime on her, firstly started with the wheels and some bilberry and a selection of brushes, the tyres and arches with HD Surfex.

Next up the car was foamed using megs hyper wash and left to dwell for 5 mins before being rinsed, then washed 2bm and some hyper wash the car was then taken on the unit to clay/paint readings etc etc

Not much contamination came off with the clay so then onto the paint reading, pretty strange some panels were 140-190 others 200-250 microns and there was a couple of odd patches on the passenger door where it looks like the metallic hadn't laid correctly of the paintwork had been brushed past while still wet :doublesho

Look just above the halogen and to the left is where the paint defects are along with all the dealers nice holograms:devil:



















This is the rest of the cars defects:









































































The car was machined using the 220 and a yellow 3m pad and some ultrafina mixed with ultrafine compound this was knocking the holograms out a treat and some places were taking 2-3 hits to remove the marks, I only had the car for 1 day due to the owners insurance not allowing it to be anywhere overnight so didn't have much time on my hands.

Once all the machining was done the car was given a IPA wipedown ready for the cleansing using Zymol HD Cleanse, this was followed by a coat of Vintage applied panel at a time then buffed and given a final wipedown with field glaze prior to the owner collecting.

The glass was cleaned using megs, the exhaust with britemax final shine and the engine given a wipe over to remove and water marks/dust etc then onto the interior.

The wheels were sealed with zaino cs and the tyres dressed with cg new look trim gel.

Fully hoovered and the leathers conditioned with gliptone etc etc.

And at around 9pm the car was looking like this:



























































































The beast









































































Finally before:










Afters:










Total time was 12 hrs and had a fellow DW member pop in a say hello and admire the beast for a while, nice to see you again Adam:thumb:

Thanks for looking and all C & C welcome.

Paul​


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:argie: stunning car, great results in the short time available Paul :thumb:


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

Wow mate, that's a gorgeous motor i must say, you've done a cracking job, but what were the dealer's thinking, you'd think they'd be top quality, it's not a cheap motor. You should be proud.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> :argie: stunning car, great results in the short time available Paul :thumb:


Would of loved a few days on here to get it perfect but I will have plenty of time with her now over the course of the year


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Been waiting for this one 

Have to say it really did look stunning in the flesh having arrived after most of polishing was done, looked how it should of arrived when it turned up! Didn't realise how long I was there perving over it. 

Had a look at the pricelist for extras and those carbon ceramic brakes are an extra £10k :doublesho

Big thanks for letting me pop up and have a look, much appreciated :thumb:

After driving home my van was and still is brown lol. Wouldn't of liked to drive that down those tiny lanes!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> Would of loved a few days on here to get it perfect but I will have plenty of time with her now over the course of the year


looks perfect to me - what else does it need, more machine polishing?..


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> looks perfect to me - what else does it need, more machine polishing?..


Yeah there are a few more deeper marks that need to come out eventually, but the owner puts a cover on it so didn't want to go too mad plus didn't have the time.

It did look stunning though and those ceramic brakes are a beast, the owner is also thinking about maybe getting the Ferrari 458 too:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

adam87 said:


> Been waiting for this one
> 
> Have to say it really did look stunning in the flesh having arrived after most of polishing was done, looked how it should of arrived when it turned up! Didn't realise how long I was there perving over it.
> 
> ...


No worries Adam any time mate just pop over:thumb:

Had put it straight into winter mode for the drive home, don't blame him though.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> Yeah there are a few more deeper marks that need to come out eventually, but the owner puts a cover on it so didn't want to go too mad plus didn't have the time.
> 
> It did look stunning though and those ceramic brakes are a beast, *the owner is also thinking about maybe getting the Ferrari 458 too*:thumb:


:doublesho


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Didn't realise the 458 was the new one! :doublesho

wow lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> :doublesho


Thats what I thought, its on the agenda:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> Thats what I thought, its on the agenda:thumb:


another one on the books i would of thought :thumb:


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Nice, looking good Paul, I bet you enjoyed that one!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> another one on the books i would of thought :thumb:


Hopefully so:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nicely done Paul.:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

You're a Jammy man Paul, that's a stunning motor.
You would believe that the Pdi would have picked up that shoddy presentation for a new motor, it just shows that even the more expensive marques suffer the same dealer attention as some of the "lesser" dealers do.

Great turnaround in a limited time, superb job!

Gary


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Paul now it looks like it should off when it left the dealership...


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Fab job. Love Ferrari's in black. I think things like this make you despair at how dealers treat such cars. Well done mate.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks suitably great in the afters fella

You'll find that the F factory have a habit of machining (poorly) every car, whether that's just a panel or 2 or the whole car...from the looks of it that one has escaped quite lightly!.

You mentioned IPA'ing then HD'ing, have you noticed a difference in doing both stages over just one or the other?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking good Paul, not really shocked at new car prep now days, its all the same no matter what you spend.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

That is gorgeous.

Great job. Seen a few write-ups before on new Ferrari's and the paint hasn't been in the best of finishes.

Chris.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Chris_VRS said:


> Looks suitably great in the afters fella
> 
> You'll find that the F factory have a habit of machining (poorly) every car, whether that's just a panel or 2 or the whole car...from the looks of it that one has escaped quite lightly!.
> 
> You mentioned IPA'ing then HD'ing, have you noticed a difference in doing both stages over just one or the other?


Thanks Chris

Its just a habit i've got into a quick IPA wipedown only takes a few mins, not really noticed much difference tbh with doing both of just the hd cleanse.

Thanks for all the commenrs folks.

Paul


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice one! the pics with the reflection of the roof look crazy! :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Now there's a good day at the office!!!
Nice job there, B-E-A-utiful car.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work as ever Paul :thumb:

Must be a hard life owning those 2 cars


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Thats a lovely car and some greats results in just 1 day.

H U G E brakes :doublesho

Love the steering wheel too :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work paul that is just pure car porn  realy great turn around in short time.

tom

p.s 
hows the better half?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I like that a lot Paul :thumb:

Great turnaround in the limited timeit spent with you.


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Good results with the time scale and pleasure to read.

Regards

Gareth


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

tom_k said:


> stunning work paul that is just pure car porn  realy great turn around in short time.
> 
> tom
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom

Yes she is OK now, they let her come home on saturday so its just a case of waiting now for the waters to go and then back in again, the midwife reckons within the week.

I will get the bits posted tomorrow for you, sorry for the delay but its been a little hectic as you can imagine.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Stunning mate,are these marks and holograms inflicted at final build,or transportation or dealer prep?seems shocking for such an expensive car.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

SCOTIA said:


> Stunning mate,are these marks and holograms inflicted at final build,or transportation or dealer prep?seems shocking for such an expensive car.


Dealer prep, shocking really.....


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks truly stunning! awesome job mate. :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Race Valeting said:


> Thanks Tom
> 
> Yes she is OK now, they let her come home on saturday so its just a case of waiting now for the waters to go and then back in again, the midwife reckons within the week.
> 
> ...


Paul dont wory to much bud i have more or less finished this year know, clad she is well do u know what u r having yet?

take it easy and hope all goes well :thumb:

tom


----------



## shaz350z (Apr 17, 2009)

Top job, looks great


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Love those cars. The engine sound is phenomenal


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

tom_k said:


> Paul dont wory to much bud i have more or less finished this year know, clad she is well do u know what u r having yet?
> 
> take it easy and hope all goes well :thumb:
> 
> tom


Thanks Tom

No its a supprise again with but we think its another girl, aslong as he/she are healthy thats all im bothered about atm.

Thanks for all the comments.

Paul


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning car and excellent work!


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice one Paul.

Shame you couldn't get any 'outdoor afters' for the portfolio.

Oh, wait.. it's on a regular contract with you now.. mwahah - look forward to more pics!!  :thumb:


----------

